
Three Language Features You Need To Understand Before You Dismiss Common Lisp - nickb
http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/2007/12/three-language-features-you-need-to.html
======
pg
Hrm. I have to admit I don't understand two of them. I understand macros, but
I wouldn't really say I understood the condition system or the Meta-Object
Protocol.

It is at least a deliberate choice. I don't like the style of programming
where you use a lot of conditions, and the Meta-Object Protocol just seemed
like a huge unLispy hairball I was happy to skip.

------
downer
_> "... we were not out to win over the Lisp programmers; we were after the
C++ programmers. We managed to drag a lot of them about halfway to Lisp."_

I've never understood that mindset. Java is about the opposite direction from
Lisp.

At least C++ has generic metaprogramming.

~~~
pfedor
I think he was referring to garbage collecting. Not that it makes this
statement any more justified or anything.

